# New Family In Sacramento



## mikemcglothlin (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all. Just sort of stumbled into this site, while researching the smaller outbacks. We are buying a 2013 210RS from Lakeshore RV in Michigan. Dave England is the guy I have been dealing with. (Sorry, Marci.) We really wanted a 250RS for that extra slide and the space, but don't think our 2010 Dodge Ram 2WD Hemi with 3.21 gears are up to the task, so we're going with the smaller one. Plan is to pick it up in May or early June once we're sure we won't have to deal with snow. 2223 miles one way, but they gave us such a good deal that we may pick it up there ourselves. If not, we'll arrange delivery. Hardest part is trying to decide between Truffle or Moonlight! Leaning towards the latter. We've had two 5th wheels, a toy hauler, two hybrids and a C class motorhome. I think this one will suit our family of 4 just fine. Kids are nearly 10 and 13. Anyway, we're looking forward to learning from all you good folks and maybe we'll meet up some day. 1000 trails members here and we really like Yosemite and Morgan Hill. Is it weird that we have a 2012 Subaru Outback, too?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!!!

Well with saving all that money from buying from Lakeshore maybe you should spend a little and change your rear gearing and buy the 250.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the drive to Lakeshore...we did it from Oregon and saved $5000 after all the costs involved.

Welcome to the site...glad you're here!!!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We are new Outback owners too and new to the forum... Lots of great information can be found here! We just purchased the 250rs and love it! Our kids are 10 and 14 and one of the factors in going with the 250 is the capacity to bring friends. I think most would agree that boy or girl, once you hit those teen years friends are almost a requirement on camping trips. Not every trip mind you. . Quite bit more room and flexibility for extra people cinched out selection. Gear boxes are wayyyyyy out of my expertise (know nothing about them) but ORvagabond has a point.

Congrats!!

S


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mikemcglothlin said:


> Hi all. Just sort of stumbled into this site, while researching the smaller outbacks. We are buying a 2013 210RS from Lakeshore RV in Michigan. Dave England is the guy I have been dealing with. (Sorry, Marci.) We really wanted a 250RS for that extra slide and the space, but don't think our 2010 Dodge Ram 2WD Hemi with 3.21 gears are up to the task, so we're going with the smaller one. Plan is to pick it up in May or early June once we're sure we won't have to deal with snow. 2223 miles one way, but they gave us such a good deal that we may pick it up there ourselves. If not, we'll arrange delivery. Hardest part is trying to decide between Truffle or Moonlight! Leaning towards the latter. We've had two 5th wheels, a toy hauler, two hybrids and a C class motorhome. I think this one will suit our family of 4 just fine. Kids are nearly 10 and 13. Anyway, we're looking forward to learning from all you good folks and maybe we'll meet up some day. 1000 trails members here and we really like Yosemite and Morgan Hill. Is it weird that we have a 2012 Subaru Outback, too?


Are you talking about Morgan Hill CA? I am ten miles from there and don't know of any great places. I probably wouldn't take the TT somewhere that close but I am curious.
I wound up buying from Lazy Daze in Sac and had a good experience when all was said and done. The original salesman was terminated and they knew nothing about me when I showed up
to take possesion. They had the Sale but didn't know I was i coming.It all worked out and the things that weren't in writing (not much) we wound up splitting. Maybe an extra 150 bucks tops.We went to lunch while they frantically prepped the TT for us. I am pretty good at beating down dealership prices so staying somewhat local worked for us.

I think your truck would be sufficient for the 25 footer if it not too late.I don't even notice my 21 most of the time.


----------



## mikemcglothlin (Mar 29, 2012)

ORvagabond said:


> WELCOME!!!
> 
> Well with saving all that money from buying from Lakeshore maybe you should spend a little and change your rear gearing and buy the 250.


I called my Dodge dealer and the gears alone were around $800 something and he said the labor would be high, too. I think we'll be fine with the 210. Going up the mountains to Tahoe or Yosemite I don't want to be worrying about the weight. Wish I'd gotten the 3.55 gears on a new one when I got this one. Oh, well.


----------



## mikemcglothlin (Mar 29, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Enjoy the drive to Lakeshore...we did it from Oregon and saved $5000 after all the costs involved.
> 
> Welcome to the site...glad you're here!!!


Thanks for the nice comments. If I can get it delivered for around $2k I might do that. Not that I don't want to do the drive, but with son's little league schedule a classic car event I want to go to, and a planned trip, it will be tough to get 6-7 days off to make that trip. You are right about the savings, we're saving just about the same amount and getting a '13 instead of a '12. The '13 is $300 more, but I figured I'd get all of that when it comes time to sell. I tried to get close to Lakeshore's price from a dealer in Napa but they were nowhere near. Not sure how LS sells them so cheap, but I'll take it.


----------



## mikemcglothlin (Mar 29, 2012)

4ME said:


> Hi all. Just sort of stumbled into this site, while researching the smaller outbacks. We are buying a 2013 210RS from Lakeshore RV in Michigan. Dave England is the guy I have been dealing with. (Sorry, Marci.) We really wanted a 250RS for that extra slide and the space, but don't think our 2010 Dodge Ram 2WD Hemi with 3.21 gears are up to the task, so we're going with the smaller one. Plan is to pick it up in May or early June once we're sure we won't have to deal with snow. 2223 miles one way, but they gave us such a good deal that we may pick it up there ourselves. If not, we'll arrange delivery. Hardest part is trying to decide between Truffle or Moonlight! Leaning towards the latter. We've had two 5th wheels, a toy hauler, two hybrids and a C class motorhome. I think this one will suit our family of 4 just fine. Kids are nearly 10 and 13. Anyway, we're looking forward to learning from all you good folks and maybe we'll meet up some day. 1000 trails members here and we really like Yosemite and Morgan Hill. Is it weird that we have a 2012 Subaru Outback, too?


Are you talking about Morgan Hill CA? I am ten miles from there and don't know of any great places. I probably wouldn't take the TT somewhere that close but I am curious.
I wound up buying from Lazy Daze in Sac and had a good experience when all was said and done. The original salesman was terminated and they knew nothing about me when I showed up
to take possesion. They had the Sale but didn't know I was i coming.It all worked out and the things that weren't in writing (not much) we wound up splitting. Maybe an extra 150 bucks tops.We went to lunch while they frantically prepped the TT for us. I am pretty good at beating down dealership prices so staying somewhat local worked for us.

I think your truck would be sufficient for the 25 footer if it not too late.I don't even notice my 21 most of the time.

/quote]

Yep, I'm talking about Morgan Hill, CA. We starting RVing when we lived in San Jose. It's a 1000 trails camp. The kids love the pool and hayrides.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, since you've been down the 5th wheel and toy hauler road, I guess you have enough experience to know what you want. However....trailers without a side slideout can get mighty small for a family with two kids. We started with the old 23RS (before it became the 230RS) and traded up after only 14 months to a 28RSDS, which gave us four bunks and a dinette slide. It wasn't a lot of fun crawling over the booth dinette in the 23RS to get out of the rear slide, and the U-shaped dinette converts into a huge bed. If your boys are like our girls, they'll be bringing friends camping and the extra space will be welcomed. I'd spend the 800 bucks and get the rear axle re-geared, or take a few trips with the 250 and then tell your wife "honey, we gotta get a new truck-you know, for safety's sake"


----------



## mikemcglothlin (Mar 29, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Well, since you've been down the 5th wheel and toy hauler road, I guess you have enough experience to know what you want. However....trailers without a side slideout can get mighty small for a family with two kids. We started with the old 23RS (before it became the 230RS) and traded up after only 14 months to a 28RSDS, which gave us four bunks and a dinette slide. It wasn't a lot of fun crawling over the booth dinette in the 23RS to get out of the rear slide, and the U-shaped dinette converts into a huge bed. If your boys are like our girls, they'll be bringing friends camping and the extra space will be welcomed. I'd spend the 800 bucks and get the rear axle re-geared, or take a few trips with the 250 and then tell your wife "honey, we gotta get a new truck-you know, for safety's sake"


Funny you should say that. She really wants the 250RS for the reasons you mentioned and surprised me when she suggested getting a new truck. I think we're leaning towards getting the 250, seeing how it works out and changing the gears or whole truck. I had a long talk with a mechanic friend of mine and he said I'd be fine with what I have. Would probably add airbags. He said to keep it out of overdrive when going over the hills. He wasn't convinced I'd need a trans cooler. Back to the internet to do more research.


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

mikemcglothlin said:


> Hi all. Just sort of stumbled into this site, while researching the smaller outbacks. We are buying a 2013 210RS from Lakeshore RV in Michigan. Dave England is the guy I have been dealing with. (Sorry, Marci.) We really wanted a 250RS for that extra slide and the space, but don't think our 2010 Dodge Ram 2WD Hemi with 3.21 gears are up to the task, so we're going with the smaller one. Plan is to pick it up in May or early June once we're sure we won't have to deal with snow. 2223 miles one way, but they gave us such a good deal that we may pick it up there ourselves. If not, we'll arrange delivery. Hardest part is trying to decide between Truffle or Moonlight! Leaning towards the latter. We've had two 5th wheels, a toy hauler, two hybrids and a C class motorhome. I think this one will suit our family of 4 just fine. Kids are nearly 10 and 13. Anyway, we're looking forward to learning from all you good folks and maybe we'll meet up some day. 1000 trails members here and we really like Yosemite and Morgan Hill. Is it weird that we have a 2012 Subaru Outback, too?


Welcome. We're new Outbackers ourselves. Picked ours up in Oregon. Prices in the US are so crazy cheap compared to Canada. Picked up a used 25RSS and love it. Lots of great info here.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers neighbor! 
Where in Sacramento area are you guys?


----------

